# sprouts coming up yellow and dying...



## ruufuus (May 20, 2012)

hey guys, about a month ago a friend and I went in on a 10 pack of blue himalayan diesel auto (non fem).  we split the pack 5/5, and he started his about a week ago, all but one of his seeds came up, but he said they were yellow, and all died within 2 days....  he started them in coco starter cubes, with some other flowers he likes to grow, and the other flowers are doing excellent, not a single sign of distress, which makes me wonder what the cause of the yellow/dying sprouts might be.  could anyone provide some insight?  I am quite nervous that there is something wrong with the seeds themselves, and that i have wasted money...


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 20, 2012)

*hey man .. how weird is that..
these coco starter cubes do they have any nutes in em?/
was he feeding them nutes??

ive had the odd sprout come up with yeller leaves but theyve always pulled through it....

have you popped any of yours??
LH*


----------



## ruufuus (May 20, 2012)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *hey man .. how weird is that..
> these coco starter cubes do they have any nutes in em?/
> was he feeding them nutes??
> 
> ...


to the best of my knowledge he simply soaked the cubes in distilled water, he did squeeze some potting soil over one to see if maybe it was nute deff, but it died all the same.  and i am 99% sure the coco starters have no nutes, coco is inert to the best of my knowledge.  no i have not started my beans yet.


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 20, 2012)

*i dont know man.. 
might beable to input more if i could have seen em.. but i cant so i dont know.. lol..
sorry iam no help at all.. lol..
sounds like it want ment to be.. but all 5 duds.. hmmmm somehting fishy....

what kinda light how close n what temps??
LH*


----------



## ruufuus (May 20, 2012)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *i dont know man..
> might beable to input more if i could have seen em.. but i cant so i dont know.. lol..
> sorry iam no help at all.. lol..
> sounds like it want ment to be.. but all 5 duds.. hmmmm somehting fishy....
> ...


he had em on his back deck, temps are between 75-90 here at the moment
60-70 at night


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 20, 2012)

90 degrees and dirrect sunlight can make a seedling of mj belly up right now. IME mj needs less than full sunlight when the seeds first come out of the soil/ grow medium.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 20, 2012)

I was thinkin the soil was to hot at first read but yual ruled that out already. Pics sure would have been good as stated. Better with the luck next time friend as these ones are dead and burried. All I can think is batch of bad seeds. How did yur 5 turn out?

BWD


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 20, 2012)

*im with ozzy on this.. thats way too hot n them lil babies probally fried..
not having the roots or the leaf to keep the moisture in they probally got burnt dried up n toasted...

LH*


----------



## ruufuus (May 20, 2012)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *im with ozzy on this.. thats way too hot n them lil babies probally fried..
> not having the roots or the leaf to keep the moisture in they probally got burnt dried up n toasted...
> 
> LH*


its possible i suppose.  the reason i find it so peculiar is that he planted some zenia's (or whatever they are called) in the same cubes in the same place and they are doing terrific


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 20, 2012)

I am inclined to think that you got a bad batch of seeds. It can happen to even the best of breeders that something fails in the DNA of the parent plants or in the pollenation. However, the heat, and drying of the starters if that occured, can certainly kill them. Remember that coco can dry very fast as it doesn't hold water like some other mediums do. The only thing you can do is pop yours and try them, and make sure they stay in a comfortable environment.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 20, 2012)

I would say to take pics of them every day and make notes of the environment so that you can send the info back to the breeder if they fail as well, that way they will know that there is indeed a problem with that batch and send you some different seeds.


----------

